# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  Quranexplorer

## ajluni top

موقع بصراحه روعه من مميزاته

- تستطيع ان تشاهد وتسمع التلاوه
- وكذلك تشاهد وتسمع الترجمة
- وتستطيع اختيار المترجم الذي ترغب به الى اكثر من لغه
- وتسمع تلاوة الشيخ الذي ترغب بسماع صوته
- وتسمع من أي سوره وأي آيه وأي جزء وأي حزب
- وتستطيع ان تجعله يكرر حسب العدد الذي ترغب به
- وتستطيع تظليل الآيه التي تتلى باللون الذي ترغب
- وتستطيع ان تجعل تلاوه فقط بدون ترجمه او ترجمه بدون تلاوه
- وتستطيع تكبير الخط وتغير النمط وتقليب الصفحات
- واشياء اخرى كثيره وهناك خدمة المساعده تخبرك بكيفيه استعمال البرنامج

بصراحة شي متعوب عليه

http://www.quranexplorer.com/quran/



اللهم إجزي صاحب هذا العمل عناّ خير الجزاء وارفع ذكره في الدارين ومن قام أو سعى في نشره للخير

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بارك الله فيك :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ajluni top

> بارك الله فيك


تسلم عبدالله عالمرور

----------

